# Euro 2012 Qualification Sep 06



## OddsPoster (Sep 3, 2011)

*European Championship Qualification  * 

Sep 06, 2011 11:00  Azerbaijan v Kazakhstan       
Azerbaijan    1.95  Draw    3.20  Kazakhstan    3.60  
OVER 2.5     2.20   UNDER 2.5     1.60   
Sep 06, 2011 11:00  Russia v Republic of Ireland       
Russia    1.70  Draw    3.40  Republic of Ireland    4.50  
OVER 2.5     2.25   UNDER 2.5     1.57   
Sep 06, 2011 13:00  Finland v Netherlands       
Finland    10.00  Draw    5.00  Netherlands    1.25  
OVER 2.5     1.50   UNDER 2.5     2.40   
Sep 06, 2011 13:45  Moldova v Hungary       
Moldova    4.50  Draw    3.40  Hungary    1.70  
OVER 2.5     2.00   UNDER 2.5     1.70   
Sep 06, 2011 14:00  Croatia v Israel       
Croatia    1.40  Draw    4.00  Israel    7.50  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.65   
Sep 06, 2011 14:00  Macedonia v Andorra       
Macedonia    1.10  Draw    7.00  Andorra    21.00  
Sep 06, 2011 14:15  Bosnia & Herzegovina v Belarus       
Bosnia & Herzegovina    1.60  Draw    3.60  Belarus    5.00  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.65   
Sep 06, 2011 14:15  Denmark v Norway       
Denmark    1.90  Draw    3.30  Norway    3.70  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.65   
Sep 06, 2011 14:15  Luxembourg v Albania       
Luxembourg    7.50  Draw    4.00  Albania    1.40  
OVER 2.5     1.90   UNDER 2.5     1.80   
Sep 06, 2011 14:15  Slovakia v Armenia       
Slovakia    1.35  Draw    4.25  Armenia    8.00  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.65   
Sep 06, 2011 14:30  Austria v Turkey       
Austria    2.90  Draw    3.30  Turkey    2.20  
OVER 2.5     1.90   UNDER 2.5     1.80   
Sep 06, 2011 14:30  Estonia v Northern Ireland       
Estonia    2.40  Draw    3.10  Northern Ireland    2.75  
OVER 2.5     2.20   UNDER 2.5     1.60   
Sep 06, 2011 14:30  Latvia v Greece       
Latvia    4.30  Draw    3.20  Greece    1.80  
OVER 2.5     2.35   UNDER 2.5     1.53   
Sep 06, 2011 14:30  Malta v Georgia       
Malta    4.50  Draw    3.40  Georgia    1.70  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.65   
Sep 06, 2011 14:30  Romania v France       
Romania    4.00  Draw    3.40  France    1.80  
OVER 2.5     2.20   UNDER 2.5     1.60   
Sep 06, 2011 14:30  San Marino v Sweden       
San Marino    41.00  Draw    13.00  Sweden    1.01  
Sep 06, 2011 14:30  Serbia v Faroe Islands       
Serbia    1.02  Draw    11.00  Faroe Islands    34.00  
Sep 06, 2011 14:30  Switzerland v Bulgaria       
Switzerland    1.50  Draw    3.60  Bulgaria    6.50  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.65   
Sep 06, 2011 14:45  England v Wales       
England    1.12  Draw    7.00  Wales    16.00  
OVER 2.5     1.50   UNDER 2.5     2.40   
Sep 06, 2011 14:45  Iceland v Cyprus       
Iceland    2.10  Draw    3.20  Cyprus    3.20  
OVER 2.5     2.20   UNDER 2.5     1.60   
Sep 06, 2011 14:45  Italy v Slovenia       
Italy    1.33  Draw    4.25  Slovenia    9.00  
OVER 2.5     2.20   UNDER 2.5     1.60


----------



## red_eye (Sep 6, 2011)

*UEFA 2012 QUALIFIERS12BETRussia fight Ireland 12BET 9/6*

*UEFA EURO 2012 QUALIFIERS Russia fight Ireland 12BET 9/6 11:00PM *








Russia has 76% chance of winning and 9% chance of winning however there's 15% chance to be DRAW result. 

Suggested team to bet Russia!!!!


----------



## gagi (Sep 6, 2011)

1. Scotland - Lithuania

Both sides head into the game after disappointing results against the Czech Republic and Liechtenstein, but Scotland is in a must win situation. Cezch Republic has 5 points and a game more than Scotland. If Scotland fail today then it's all over for them. I think that's today finally a day for a Scottish win. After all Lithuania played 0-0 against Lichtenstein. Pick: Scotland

2. Finland - Holland

In seven games Netherlands have seven victories. If they win against Finland they will mathematically confirme first place. Finland holds fourth place with nine points and they don't have a real chance to qualify. Netherlands are much better side with many good players and they should win this match with at least two goals difference. Bert van Marwijk will send the strongest squad that he can. Netherlands scored 32 goals in this qualfications, more than any other team. Pick: Holland (-1,25)

Odds about 1,85-1,90

3. Croatia - Israel

Modric and Kranjcar are back to the first eleven. The atmosphere in Croatian team isn't great, but in Israel team is worse. Croatia is in situation where a victory is needed. If they win they'll kick out Israel chances for Euro 2012 and they'll push themselves up. Then will be all about Greece and Croatia in Greece. Slaven Bilic met with Croatia three times Israel and all three times Croatia took three points. Today will be the same. Pick: Croatia


----------

